# I can hear my mic through my headphones



## dmaji1

sup

ive a sb live 24 bit and i have a headset as i play css online. when i put my headphones and mic on i can hear whatever noises my mic hear through my headphones...ive included a pic of my audio control settings. could sum1 help me

ps i used to have onboard sound and ive used the same headset and this problem never used to happen on onboard sound

thanx in advance

Dale Majid


----------



## Immortal

What happened to the onboard sound? Did you disable it or what? To me, it sounds like they are conflicting or something is wrong with the microphone.


----------



## Raggedtoad

Just mute the sound in your audio settings. The mic should still work ingame even if it is muted through the audio settings. Trust me.


----------



## dmaji1

immortal i disabled the onboard sound.


----------



## dmaji1

raggetoad, i did mute it and guess wot...


NO1 COULD HEAR ME

surprise surprise !

when i click on the microphones advanced settings i have a +20db booster on by deafult, when i leave it on it makes masive feedback with the headset and same thing applies with speakers on and mic in... ill include a screenshot of the advanced settings

cheers

Dale Majid


----------



## Raggedtoad

Do this:

First, make sure you have the latest drivers from Creative's web site for the SB Live.

Now, follow these instructions: Go into your windows volume settings by either accessing them through the control panel or double clicking the speaker icon in your taskbar. Do the following: Click Options > Properties > Check the Recording box > Click OK at the bottom > Make sure the box is checked to select the Microphone

_NOW_ you should be able to mute the microphone under the playback (as opposed to recording) settings and not have any feedback or be able to hear yourself (and people in CS:S should be able to hear you too!). You can always test these settings using the stupid Windows Audio Recorder (under Start > Accessories > Entertainment > Sound Recorder).


----------



## ytech

I was having the same problem on my SoundBlaster X-Fi Gamer card.

I had to change the input from mic to S/PDIF-In, which I think is the digital input.

Using the windows sound properties settings:

Control Panel > Sound > Speakers > Click the Properties button

Select the levels tab

Unmute the S/PDIF-In (I have mine at 100%)

Mute the microphone (You might need to use the scroll bar at the right, if it is seen, and scroll down to microphone)

Now my mic works, and the feedback is gone! It was driving me nuts.

PO 6feet_


----------



## TIEtheTIE

i got the damn same problem with my win7 damn , i just hate that.... could that be a steam problem ? When i unplug the headsets ''green'' wire it starts to squeek with speakers and its terrible , but when i unplugg the ''red'' ( mic wire ) then there is no problem.. but i cant live without a headset :/


----------



## Martinsen

TIEtheTIE said:


> i got the damn same problem with my win7 damn , i just hate that.... could that be a steam problem ? When i unplug the headsets ''green'' wire it starts to squeek with speakers and its terrible , but when i unplugg the ''red'' ( mic wire ) then there is no problem.. but i cant live without a headset :/


If you are still having this problem.. i know it's a late answer but go to "speakers" on you task bar and go to "sounds" go to whatever speaker/headphones you got, go to properties and up at the top it should be something like "sound levels" go there and turn your microphone down.


----------

